# Out of Body Experience



## (-)_(-) (Jul 16, 2007)

i just wanted 2 share that i had an out of body experience after smoking only 2 j's the other day - it was my mind floating above my body and it was fucking insane!!!!!!! any1 else herd of this shit???


----------



## EmPot (Jul 16, 2007)

Only with the best of buds 

If you can accept it and not get scared, its an awesome experience. I've seen myself from various perspectives... I dream that way sometimes too... makes reality feel like a dream, which just gets my mind racin lol.


----------



## Pizip (Jul 16, 2007)

OH yeah of course.
I tried doing that yoga stuff and it felt incredible!
And once i woke up from a long ass nap, my shoulder was out of place
and my pitbull jumped on the bed on to me and poped it back in. It was amazing!


----------



## EmPot (Jul 16, 2007)

Pizip said:


> OH yeah of course.
> I tried doing that yoga stuff and it felt incredible!
> And once i woke up from a long ass nap, my shoulder was out of place
> and my pitbull jumped on the bed on to me and poped it back in. It was amazing!


LMFAO


----------



## righthook (Jul 18, 2007)

Pizip said:


> OH yeah of course.
> I tried doing that yoga stuff and it felt incredible!
> And once i woke up from a long ass nap, my shoulder was out of place
> and my pitbull jumped on the bed on to me and poped it back in. It was amazing!


haha


----------



## el_maco (Jul 19, 2007)

i have gotten high with dextrometorphan twice, the second to the third plateau

Believe me, i saw my self sitting in my desk using the computer, i didnt know who was me, the person watching this or the myself sitting in my desk
also i realized that i was actually doing things i thought i was only thinking
a very interesting trip, but never took dxm again, because its very harmful


----------



## JohnnyPotSeed1969 (Aug 3, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dreamtime_(mythology) check it out.


----------



## johnnyjive (Sep 1, 2007)

heaven yes dude thats the craziest feeling i was all happy i was giddy and shit looking down at myself i realized im a sexi ass dude then i got scared though for some reason i padded out woke up and was like shit guys wtf happened they said i was like squrming and shit and i said crazy shit that made sense too them at the time lol


----------



## Evil Buddies (Sep 2, 2007)

yup read my thread meditation and higher level of conciousness exactly the same sort of experience. 

Meditation

I regular meditate it is a way for me to cleanse my soul and spirit. Meditation is used widely different religions and cultures have there own meditation methods. Many believe that meditation gets u closer to your inner self. 

What I do is I will smoke plenty of weed get my self in a comfortable position. This can be done laying or sitting down I have not tried standing and dont think it would work. Once I am comfortable I will close my eyes and try to clear my mind of all thoughts. Everything in this world I will clear my mind from. Stress, worries any thoughts that I may have will be kept out of my mind. I then will keep my body perfectly still not moving any part of my body at all. That is why it is really important to get comfortable laying on a bed works best. But I find sitting can be just as effective. So now the only part of my body is that is moving is my breathing. This is automatic and I'm not controlling my breathing my body is. Once I clear all thoughts from my mind and my body is completely still. The meditation process is started I get different experiences each time. I get the feeling of unity and peace I sometimes go in to trances. I have had an out of the body experience whilst meditating. I went into a deep trance and the only way to explain it. Would be that I felt pressure build up in my head. The pressure built up so much that I could feel it leave my body. I could feel this pressure as part of me. I could feel around me, me being out of my body. It felt as if my soul left my body I could feel myself on the ceiling as I was rising out of my body. My body still in a trance me perfectly still my mind totally cleared of all thoughts. Then it felt as if my soul returned to its body slowly I felt as if I slowly lowered from the ceiling back to my body. This was the one of the best experiences I have ever had and have, I've never had it again. I have had the pressure build up in my head but never has it left my body. When I meditate I try to keep my mind as clear as possible and let my spirit/soul wander. When I meditate it can last up to 6 hrs if I'm not disturbed at all. This is my experience with meditation and it works for me.


Higher Level of Consciousness

I believe that smoking weed brings out a higher level of consciousness.For me when I smoke weed brings me a connection with earth and people. It brings out more of my creative side. I write songs and poems and feel as if it connects me to an unknown force. Below I will write you a few lines from one of my songs called Too Much Trouble I wrote it as a reggae song and it just came to me.

Too much troubl and pain in the world I say.
But if we work together we can make it a better way.

We dont need to fuss and fight
With love and happiness we can unite

We dont need material things
Nothing can touch what joy can bring


I wrote this when I was smoking some seriously strong weed. I felt it brought me to a higher level of consciousness. It brings out my creative side and makes me aware of the wickedness that man does. It helps me when I produce music I hear what I want to recreate. Then will record it down, to me I don't need weed in life. But without it so much that I enjoy and my talents would be wasted. I write songs poems, I produce music and paint abstract pictures. My best work has always been produced whilst smoking weed. Most artists use weed or other drugs to help them in their creative state. Take Jimmy Hendrix for example if he wasnt high his music wouldnt be as good, the same for most artists. However I will say that I dont need weed to be creative I just am. But without it, it wouldnt be as good. So thats my experience and opinion with Higher level of conciousness. 

It also allows my mind to get deeper in thought this is the higher level of conciousness. When my mind can think on a higher different level will think in an advanced way. It's hard to find the right words hope you understand what I'm trying to say. Smoking weed puts me in this state lets me think in this higher way of conciousness. Concious means to be awake to be fully aware of your surroundings. Being at a higher level of conciousness awakens your mind to more things around you. To see what you wouldn't normally see at a normal state to think a feel what u wouldn't.


Evil


----------



## caveman (Sep 14, 2007)

bout 2 years ago id always dream and be looking at my self when it happened like i was watchng a movie of mysefl but im dreaming sorta thing..and used to always be looking down on myslef.even saw myslef asleep in my bed one time scary that was.


----------



## Lacy (Sep 17, 2007)

*I've had that happen to me quite a few times. The first time was when I was about 5 years old and it's happen at least half a dozen times since then. It's a really hard experience to describe to someone. Only someone who has experienced something similar will understand what you're talking about. *
*It's kind of like trying to explain dying and coming back to life. Unless it's happened to you, it's really difficult to comprehend.*


----------



## weed monkey (Jan 1, 2009)

another out of body here: a couple of decent bongs rips and all of a sudden i spend the next few hours deciding if im going to die in my sleep or not because im having trouble breathing out my nose.......... new day new bong rips, ahhhhh life


----------



## mexiblunt (Jan 3, 2009)

weed monkey said:


> another out of body here: a couple of decent bongs rips and all of a sudden i spend the next few hours deciding if im going to die in my sleep or not because im having trouble breathing out my nose.......... new day new bong rips, ahhhhh life


that sounds more like an "out of life" or panic attack experience. I like to "use' breathing to become clear. If you just concentrate on breathing you can't think about anything else. It's hard to stay focused but gets easier with time. At a certain point I'll become clear of the breathing. For me the basic part of meditation is to "NOT" think.
Even tho our brains and our bodies are of the same person our un-conscience brains solve problems and do stuff different than our conscience brains do. I The un-conscience is always at work but it's job is harder when there is sooo much other noise around.


----------



## engineeredweed (Mar 3, 2009)

Pizip said:


> OH yeah of course.
> I tried doing that yoga stuff and it felt incredible!
> And once i woke up from a long ass nap, my shoulder was out of place
> and my pitbull jumped on the bed on to me and poped it back in. It was amazing!


ohh man how annoying is waking up with a dislocated shoulder.. ive finally found a technique that puts it back in though.. just dangle it off the side of the bed and relax


----------

